# 8 speed campag cassette



## colly (22 Apr 2019)

If anyone has one hanging about I would be interested. My nieces husband has taken up riding a bike and was looking for some wheels for his bike. I had a pair of Mavic wheels with a Mirage 8 hub. The wheelsand hud are in good condition. All he needs is an 8 speed Campagnolo cassette to complete the wheelset.

So if anyone has one gathering dust....


----------



## MichaelW2 (23 Apr 2019)

I used to use Miche cassettes for my Mirage 8.


----------



## BalkanExpress (1 May 2019)

Unless someone has a spare Campag one lying around, Miche is probably the way to go. I have a couple of them, both bought from Bike24.de as they are/were the best price even including delivery.


----------



## walkman-man (2 May 2019)

I have one. Are you fussed about the ratios on it?


----------



## colly (2 May 2019)

walkman-man said:


> I have one. Are you fussed about the ratios on it?


No any will be ok. It isnt for me but for my nieces husband who has just got into cycling.
Ive given him a pair of wheels but they need a cassette
How much you want?


----------



## walkman-man (2 May 2019)

Just pm'd.


----------

